# Looking for a great Mini Z dealer



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Long time slot head now looking to play with Mini Z's again. Looking for a dependable Mini Z dealer with an emphasis on the Rally AWD cars and parts. Maybe turn others over to "the dark side" from 1/32nd scale. Links helpful.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

www.atomicmods.com


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

mini-zracer.com


----------

